# Skips Predator Days



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Skip's Predator Days----Oct 16th to the 18th----------------------------------I would like to THANK ALL who have supported our hunt so far--more will be added---------much appreciated------sb*

*Sponsor's List*

*Ed Weddle --AZ-----Calls*

*Mike Lusardi --U.P. Mi----Skull mount*

*Brian Meyer-- La --Calls*

*Fox Pro--Pa--Gift Card*

*Glen Wunderlich--Mi--Knife*

*Don Armbruster--Nv--Calls--Decals*

*Brian Combs--Va--Calls-Lanyard*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like another great time in the making...............wish I wasn't so far away.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Me as well, you never know - one day a bus might just stop off at Skips - a whole bunch of old hunters getting help off the bus with name tags on !! It will be a great time for those fortunate enough to be able to attend.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell, let me know when you schedule the bus, lol

Skip, glad to support your hunt with donations of calls, just wish that someday I could make the trip.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Skip didn't you do the hunt a lot latter last year? I wish I could get up there, maybe next year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When does the bus get to Seligman ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wish I wasn't so far away, as well. The second week of deer camp can be pretty brutal, though. See for yourself here:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Skip's Predator Days----Oct 16th to the 18th----------------------------------I would like to THANK ALL who have supported our hunt so far--more will be added---------much appreciated------sb*
> 
> *Sponsor's List*
> 
> ...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Agney5----same week-end every year---------------sb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

You know I'll be there I'll have lanyards and drags for the hunt and youth lanyards for every kid that comes I can't wait I just hope I can remember how to use my calls


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> 
> 
> > *Skip's Predator Days----Oct 16th to the 18th----------------------------------I would like to THANK ALL who have supported our hunt so far--more will be added---------much appreciated------sb*
> ...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

See ya In Oct ---Poky----- :biggrin:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm up for a bus ride..................I'd be the one getting help off the bus, damn back!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Skip ! Got my flyer but won't be able to make it this year. Way too many irons in the fire. Good luck and have fun everyone !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> 
> 
> > SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> ...


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Fred and will see you up there! And many thanks to you and your wife for putting up with us.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*You Guys are Team #1 Thanks for coming ---The white Camper is your's to use-------See you than*

* sb*


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool thanks Skip!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Wish I wasn't so far away, as well. The second week of deer camp can be pretty brutal, though. See for yourself here:


 How far away are you?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> 
> 
> > SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> ...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You bet Bud. I hope yall have a safe and great hunt. Just make sure their dead before you grab-um!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> 
> 
> > SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> ...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What no one donated any rabies serum !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Why he is already getting shots!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He was acting strange.......no one checked the coyote that bit him.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> 
> 
> > SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> ...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking forward to reports this weekend. Good luck PT members.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm bringing a few rifle slings as well.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> 
> 
> > SWAMPBUCK10PT said:
> ...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tic Toc Tic Toc time is ticking away. Looking forward to seeing the outcome of the hunt Skip. Hope everyone has a safe and rewarding time! Will be watching for photos.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone participating in this event is privileged. Just getting there is an adventure. Wilderness, weather, pasties, and Yoopers.

Hunted deer there 8 years and feel fortunate to have done so. Lots of great memories and the friendliest people on Earth.

Hats off to Skip for doing the hard work to save what's left of the decimated whitetail herd. Go get 'em, boys! And, pics!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Me as well, you never know - one day a bus might just stop off at Skips - a whole bunch of old hunters getting help off the bus with name tags on !! It will be a great time for those fortunate enough to be able to attend.


Let me know when you are com,ing thru Rick , you can pick me up on the way .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Let me know when you are com,ing thru Rick , you can pick me up on the way .


 Will do, meet you out by the fence.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck to all, looks like some ugly weather for the weekend - rain, snow.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta be tough to play up there. Had it snow on me up there earlier than this. Usually nothing serious this early, though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's been sunny, windy, raining and snowing all in the last day. Lol

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I won't be there but, I'll be stylin' just the same. 
Thanks Skip

View attachment 13768


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow only for the elite, right on.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I sent out T's to the top 5 Sponsor's Hope you all Like'em-----21 teams started the hunt at 6:15 Pm tonight--Its is COLD { snow, rain and some sunshine today} The first coyote kill was reported around 6:45 pm by team #11 they won 50 bucks for killing the first one-----SB----Hope the weather breaks some for tomorrow-----------------may have some left over t's for more sponsors-------------*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Will do, meet you out by the fence.


LOL .. Got that right , take a good look , it will soon be covered with fur . Wishin every one good luck and play safe .


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

This is a great thing you do Skip. Thanks for seeing that the younguns get schooled in hunting and safety by someone who knows how it should be done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The weather channel says 3" of snow fell in northern Michigan last night.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This is what the hunters woke to this morning-------coyote was the first one shot last night after the hunt started---temp was 20 at 7:30 this morning*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH Well Skip, and I'm outside cutting wood complaining about the frigging heat, suppose to rain next few days, a lot of the people I'm sure came prepared.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better visibility for the tough guys.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice, I like looking at it from afar...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

A view from a different section. We went from sun to blizzard to dead quiet all in one day. Lol

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Had a great time again this year you and sharon always put on a great hunt a big thank you go's out to skip&sharon for opening up your house and all the time you put in to make this event so great and to all the sponsors for giving us all the great prizes to win hope to see every one next year


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Way to clean up the neighborhood!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice bunch of coyotes !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a success Skip. Lots of fur hanging there. What happens to the hides?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hats ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip and Sharon, you do us all so proud here from the members of PT. Anxious for the full report.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well put !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*anyone from the hunt that has pic's please post------cause I think I lost all the pic's I took of the check in----------Big D almost all will be skinned and sold-----------------Thanks Guys for everything------skip*


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Skip I will post what I have when I get to my computer..for some reason I can't post pics from my phone. I also have a pic to post of the prizes I won.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------

